# info please



## sifugus (Feb 12, 2004)

i have a 96 sentra gxe with the ga16de if im not misstaken like to know if those electric blowers really do work a friend has one on his car and said there was a diffrence in power but sometimes he will say things so he wont look dumb in buying something that doesn't work i would like to tell him i told you so . please if any one has any idea if they do work please let me know


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

think about this statement.

turbo kits: $4,000.
Supercharger kits: $4,000
Electric supercharger/tornado/cut up coke can: $40

_"You get what you pay for"_


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

he could get a vacuum/boost gauge and then it would be apparent when he had 'boost'


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dont waste your money...please


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

send me 40$ paypal, and ill pray for yoru car... that will give you more horsepower than the E-supercharger trash


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

save your money...atleast buy a cone filter and put it to your stock piping for a lil something...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sifugus said:


> i have a 96 sentra gxe with the ga16de if im not misstaken like to know if those electric blowers really do work a friend has one on his car and said there was a diffrence in power but sometimes he will say things so he wont look dumb in buying something that doesn't work i would like to tell him i told you so . please if any one has any idea if they do work please let me know


I think you need new friends.... :cheers:


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

In a small engine, they say every little bit helps, but......I think I am going to second Chuck's response. :thumbdwn:


----------

